# Bars in benelmadena



## paulus (Jun 27, 2009)

been looking at property in the benelmadena area and there seems to be a lot of bars and cafes for sale at very good prices is this because trade is down because of the current situation or they just come up for sale when people get sick of running them.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

paulus said:


> been looking at property in the benelmadena area and there seems to be a lot of bars and cafes for sale at very good prices is this because trade is down because of the current situation or they just come up for sale when people get sick of running them.


i have a guy's number who can get you one for nothing just a deposit for rent needed etc. but i would not bother trade is very very bad there. i went 2 wks ago and done a lot of enquires on bars etc. the only good one.s are the one's that cost a lot to take on either in the square or on the front.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They are cheap cos there is no business!! They cant give them away right now!!! Think about it this way, if they were profitable they'd keep them or be selling them for huge ammounts

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The only quicker way to lose a fortune than taking an expat bar is to take two. 

How many do you want? ................... and yes you'll get change from a fiver.


----------

